# Cruisers harassed by Tour de France wannabes!



## Tim the Skid (May 12, 2013)

Have any of you ever been confronted, or verbally abused by the "serious bike enthusiasts" while out cruising? A group of 12 of us went for a cruise on our vintage bikes on a local paved hike, bike, walk trail yesterday. The trail is a 12 foot wide asphalt paved path open to joggers, rollerbladers, families pushing strollers,and even some horseback riders. We were shouted at and nearly run off the trail, not once but four separate time by dudes on high end road bikes travelling at high speed, decked out in spandex shorts and butt pads, space age helmets, carbon fiber, etc. These guys demand a clear right of way, and think everyone should watch out for them as they speed by. What a contrast to the friendly people I've encountered on vintage bikes. Tim


----------



## OldRider (May 12, 2013)

That sucks, those trails are for everyone! I have not encountered such rudeness yet, in fact a few weeks ago a group of the spandex dudes on a local trail stopped me and my Firestone and wanted to know what the hell I was riding......they liked!


----------



## cman (May 12, 2013)

High end road bikers should not be riding at high rates of speed on a multi use path.    Also your group rides should not take up Over half of the path. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tim the Skid (May 12, 2013)

I agree with you cman. I think the cruiser's do tend to wander a bit on the trail, but at slower speeds usually a "passing on left" will suffice to get someone to move over.


----------



## Tim the Skid (May 12, 2013)

Someone just said it might have been the SKIDKINGS VBC headbadge on my bike, some sort of retaliation thing.


----------



## tailhole (May 12, 2013)

*cruisers*

I ride in a few different cruiser packs in Denver, there is a ride here EVERY Wednesday in the summer (first one is this week) and there are literally thousands of riders each week.  I also ride in a small true vintage club ride, with just a few friends & by myself.  I've been harassed by those guys in all situations.  Some spandex hot head.  Not all those dudes are bad, most of the time they like the bikes and comment on them.  I don't get it.  
But I do love to pass them on the path at a furious rate when I can.  Now that pisses them off.


----------



## slick (May 12, 2013)

Ya, our 2 groups that we ride in have encountered the same thing. They do need to own the road. It's rediculous. We rode over the golden gate bridge one year and 2 of them came flying by and slammed into the shoulder of one of the girls on our ride nearly knocking her off her bike and didn't slow down or apologize at all. We tried to catch up to him but couldn't. 

One passed me one time also blowing a whistle as he flew by. I speed up and caught him, passed him, cut him off and brake checked him. Slid my bike sideways bocking the lane and confronted him. We had kids on our ride on 20" bikes and this jerk nearly ran them over flying by? Not kool at all. His response was he didn't think he did anything wrong? The fact of blowing a whistle to make people move for you shows you're a jerk.

Not a fan of any spandex riders. They swear they are riding in the Tour De France and racing a time clock. Rediculous.


----------



## spoker (May 12, 2013)

*nurds*

i also got fed up now i just shove a stick in there spokes


----------



## dougfisk (May 12, 2013)

spoker said:


> i also got fed up now i just shove a stick in there spokes




Italian team in _"Breaking Away"_...


----------



## rollfaster (May 12, 2013)

*cruisers harrassed*

we have a certain local paved trail here in the st louis area with rogue biker,lance armstrong imposters.its a shame because we have all kinds of people,including small kids who are intimidated by these idiots.i try to ignore them but they ride by me about 40mph and laugh.sometimes i find myself riding into their lane on purpose.i will not take that crap.


----------



## Tim the Skid (May 12, 2013)

slick, I love it! brake check! haha


----------



## Nickinator (May 12, 2013)

I always ride slow and sometimes wonder because of the headtube being I tad bent or some random crap but I stay on my path as much as possible but i get yelled at by faster ten speed-carbon fibers and even mountain bikes.  what ticks me off when they yell at me to get over when there only 2 feet on my ass and didn't even say (ON YOUR LEFT)   I swear some people need to say that way more often then they do.  I also tend to yell back (Next time say on your left!!!) and sometimes even people give me the finger.   whats with people these days? respect your fellow bikes I mean, COME ON!

Nick.


----------



## looneymatthew (May 12, 2013)

*boxing gloves*

if some one yells at me or my wife or daughter while we are riding our cruisers on the bike path. they are going to get there spandex shorts  pulled over there heads once i have taken them out with my cycle truck basket. 

there is no reason to yell at people . that is why they invented bicycle bells.

i to enjoy vintage track/and road bikes,have a appreciation, but im not about to go buy some spandex  and start yelling at people.
they need to slow the f down or take it out in the street with the other high rate of  speed vehicles. cars /motos/ ect. then they can get yelled at by pissed motorists .








Nickinator said:


> I always ride slow and sometimes wonder because of the headtube being I tad bent or some random crap but I stay on my path as much as possible but i get yelled at by faster ten speed-carbon fibers and even mountain bikes.  what ticks me off when they yell at me to get over when there only 2 feet on my ass and didn't even say (ON YOUR LEFT)   I swear some people need to say that way more often then they do.  I also tend to yell back (Next time say on your left!!!) and sometimes even people give me the finger.   whats with people these days? respect your fellow bikes I mean, COME ON!
> 
> Nick.


----------



## corbettclassics (May 12, 2013)

It's sort of the same thing with cars.  A guy driving down the freeway in his Aston Martin or Ferrari and comes up on a Beetle 
with his pedal to the metal and really going know where!!  The guy in the Beetle will always dislike the Ferrari driver speeding by too close.  
Hopefully, the Beetle driver is enjoying himself just as much as the other guy.  Hope I'm making sense!  Everybody needs to be aware of their surroundings ..
I think the guys going really fast just haven't got the road burn yet to understand the dangers of others in another party of bikes.  It's all about bike
etiquette and just ride safely ....


----------



## Nickinator (May 12, 2013)

the first sentience made sense everything else didn't...



corbettclassics said:


> It's sort of the same thing with cars.  A guy driving down the freeway in his Aston Martin or Ferrari and comes up on a Beetle
> with his pedal to the metal and really going know where!!  The guy in the Beetle will always dislike the Ferrari driver speeding by too close.
> Hopefully, the Beetle driver is enjoying himself just as much as the other guy.  Hope I'm making sense!  Everybody needs to be aware of their surroundings ..
> I think the guys going really fast just haven't got the road burn yet to understand the dangers of others in another party of bikes.  It's all about bike
> etiquette and just ride safely ....


----------



## Terry66 (May 12, 2013)

I am not a TdF wannbe, but I do ride competitively. I do time trial racing and I take my road riding serious. I have no embarrassment saying I practically live in spandex. At least 5-7 days a week on average.  Dayton is a little different in that we have the largest network of connected bike trails in the country. I think we're a little over 300+ miles total. A lot of serious riders use the trails out in the country for training. Our trails are more than the average multi-use path through the park. I also ride my vintage bikes on the trails from time to time, so I see both sides. Most serious roadies are decent guys. It is usually the newbie spandex cowboy that doesn't get it. What I find really funny is that if I am on my vintage bike and say hi to one of these guys, they'll totally blow me off, but if I roll up on my carbon road bikes with aero wheels, etc. they act like my best friend.

On the other hand, I have seen many of the casual riders darn near cause accidents because they don't think the rules of the trail use apply to them. I mean is it really that hard to stay to the right and not take up the entire path and not to be all over the trail? The trails in my area have a 20mph speed limit. That is moving pretty darn quick when you pass someone on a cruiser or walking. it really isn't that hard for everyone to just pay attention and be courteous. The way I see it, I have as much right to ride my cruiser on the path as I do ride my TT bike around at 20mph as I do walking my dog. I could care less what the spandex cowboys think and I could care less what the fat guy on the cruiser thinks. 

Bottom line is that their are a-holes in spandex on their race bikes and there are a-holes in demin shorts rolling on their cruisers.


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 12, 2013)

This has been an issue here in the DC area for a few years now. We have a good number of multi-use trails experiencing a high level of traffic. As others have said, we see bikes, walkers, dogs, rollerbladers, and joggers. The bikes are a mixture of 15 mph commuters, cruisers, and hardcore racers. The commuters are usually the best of the group. They ride reliably and move at a moderate speed. The cruisers are somewhat erratic because they only come out for good weather. The racers are the worst because they tailgate, speed, and ride really hard in traffic. 

We've had two incidents here in the area recently. Last year a woman was killed while walking on a multi-use trail after a hard riding bicycle hit her. It was a bad combination of a bicyclist going hard and an elderly pedestrian walking. We also had a head-on collision between two hard riders that resulted in one breaking his collar bone and the other riding off in a hit and run incident. It was not long after they put in 15 mph speed limit signs and put federal park police along some points to watch traffic. 

I rode the trails mainly with ballooners and 3 speed English bikes. The hard riders are basically using the path as a time trial area or raceway, which is not a good idea. They often tailgate and struggle to pass until the opposite lane opens up. Sometimes they screw up and go head-on with someone coming the other way, as in the case of the injuries in the collar bone incident. There's just too much traffic and too many variables in terms of what you encounter. I think 15 mph is a fair speed on the trails, at least the ones I frequented. It's sort of sad how many of the same racers who complain about "cagers" in cars on roadways being hogs ultimately become the very thing they dislike while on the multi-use trail.


----------



## Boris (May 12, 2013)

*Peace on Earth Prayer*

Dear Lord-
Please get rid of all the jerks in the world, so the rest of us can live happy, contented lives.
P.S. Sooner rather than later would be nice


----------



## kingsilver (May 12, 2013)

*Cruisers*

Does that mean some of the ones on this forum?


----------



## partsguy (May 12, 2013)

I have never been harassed on the trails. Now, I have one classic that I've been able to get up to about 25 or sometimes 30, now I won't say where or when I get that heavy foot but I don't do it often. I might as well tell it, the bike in question is my beloved '63 Huffy Impala. I think its because its the lightest bike in my collection.

I actually think I was complemented once on getting the bike to go so fast, the spandex dude was actually impressed.


----------



## corbettclassics (May 12, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> the first sentience made sense everything else didn't...



Wow... if you don't get that ..... ( etiquette, surroundings, safe riding )  I think they offer bicycle courses!!!


----------



## Nickinator (May 12, 2013)

it makes no sense because no matter what freaking car you own you follow the damn speed limit and I sure as hell don't want the person going fast to realize there mistake after they have had a car accident with me.



corbettclassics said:


> Wow... if you don't get that ..... ( etiquette, surroundings, safe riding )  I think they offer bicycle courses!!!


----------



## cyclingday (May 12, 2013)

We did a ride in Los Angeles a couple of weeks ago, called the CicLAvia.
It was held on a Sunday, and they closed the roads to automobiles from downtown L.A. to Venice beach.
It attracted about 150,000 riders of all walks of life. Sad to say, there were only a few vintage bikes, but there was plenty of Spandex boys around.
It was hilarious. The idea is for a fun family cruise on bicycles down to the beach. It's an almost carnival like atmosphere. But not to the Spandex boys. These guys want to ride the time trial of their lives weaving through the crowds as fast as they can go. And to make matters worse, some of them start at the end and race through the crowds in the opposite direction!
We were about half way through and we had already passed several people getting loaded into the ambulance, when this guy going head on clipped a pedal and went down hard. It sounded pretty gruesome, but it still got a little smile on my face, because that guy learned to slow down the hard way.


----------



## Terry66 (May 12, 2013)

classicfan1 said:


> I have never been harassed on the trails. Now, I have one classic that I've been able to get up to about 25 or sometimes 30, now I won't say where or when I get that heavy foot but I don't do it often. I might as well tell it, the bike in question is my beloved '63 Huffy Impala. I think its because its the lightest bike in my collection.
> 
> I actually think I was complemented once on getting the bike to go so fast, the spandex dude was actually impressed.




Dude, we have to ride sometime, cause I have to see that! 25-30 mph on a 60s Huffy single speed?!? Light or not, what kind of gearing to you have? I have a 50/12 for the tallest gear on my Specialized and I would have to spin a 100 cadence to hit 32.5mph.


----------



## Terry66 (May 12, 2013)

I guess I don't get why folks have issues with other bike riders. I mean if you want to cruise with a beer in a holder on your handlebar, listening to the radio, that is awesome. If you want to put on spandex and blast off on a $10K carbon race bike, that is cool too. Just get out and pedal. 

Like I said before, there is no room for putting someone in danger...I am on the local bike patrol for the park service and I hear people complaining about people going too fast on the paths all the time. I also hear the spandex guys complaining about the slow people out there riding all over the trail, not paying attention, kids swerving all over the trail and dogs off the leash. The bottom line is that if you and your family are cruising 6mph on a bike path where the speed limit is 20mph, then you need to accept that guys will be going flying past you and safety is just as much YOUR responsibility as it is THEIRS. Same if you are a serious cyclist out riding on a trail where people are walking dogs and kids riding their bikes, it is YOUR responsibility to keep everyone safe. If you go slow, stay to the right, stay single file and don't block the trail. If you are riding fast, stay to the right except to pass. When passing, call out "passing on the left" and then pass on the left. Once you clear the rider, move back to the right. It really isn't that hard to co-exist. If the cruiser or the cycist don't like the rules of the trail, there are other places to ride.


----------



## newgirl (May 12, 2013)

looneymatthew said:


> they need to slow the f down or take it out in the street with the other high rate of  speed vehicles. cars /motos/ ect. then they can get yelled at by pissed motorists .




Ha ha! 

I was riding my old beater fixed gear bike on a paved path with my kids last fall, and we were just cruising along when my daughter said, "Mommy there's someone behind you." It was a spandex Breaking Away dude, just kind of idling along behind us as we pretty much blocked the whole path, lol. (It's not a heavily travelled path.) I didn't even know he was there. I was like, "Oh sorry" and got out of his way. As he passed me he looked over his shoulder and smirked and said, "Sunday driver." Ha ha! He wasn't mean about it and I kind of deserved it. 

Generally the spandex, uber serious bike crowd amuses me. But, to each their own, if that's their thing. I've never had one be rude to me but it would certainly piss me off if it happened.


----------



## partsguy (May 12, 2013)

Terry66 said:


> Dude, we have to ride sometime, cause I have to see that! 25-30 mph on a 60s Huffy single speed?!? Light or not, what kind of gearing to you have? I have a 50/12 for the tallest gear on my Specialized and I would have to spin a 100 cadence to hit 32.5mph.




Well I can't say its light, but it is the only bike in my collection without a fancy seat (this one is a two-tone Mesinger, no chrome or crash rails, etc), no tank, no rack, and no lights (I only ride during the day). The only thing special about it was the optional truss rods that go from the front axle to the bottom of the fork and a period-correct speedometer I added. Plus our local trails are pretty flat for the most part, I gaurantee I won't maintain that ridiculous speed going up hill, LOL.

I'm also 6ft 3, do longer legs have anything to do with it?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 13, 2013)

*This happens on our rides down on the beach paths ....*



Tim the Skid said:


> Have any of you ever been confronted, or verbally abused by the "serious bike enthusiasts" while out cruising? A group of 12 of us went for a cruise on our vintage bikes on a local paved hike, bike, walk trail yesterday. The trail is a 12 foot wide asphalt paved path open to joggers, rollerbladers, families pushing strollers,and even some horseback riders. We were shouted at and nearly run off the trail, not once but four separate time by dudes on high end road bikes travelling at high speed, decked out in spandex shorts and butt pads, space age helmets, carbon fiber, etc. These guys demand a clear right of way, and think everyone should watch out for them as they speed by. What a contrast to the friendly people I've encountered on vintage bikes. Tim



*
-- The spandex crowd will get over it - I think their outfits are way too tight - which in turn makes them uptight - just an observation

Yes I too have noticed that the spandex rider thinks that THEY somehow have the "right-of-way" over everyone else on "their path" it seems -- CYCLONE COASTER has it's rides on a variety of different types of bicycle terrain - from dedicated bike paths to shared "green lanes" on surface streets that have no room for a bicycle lane to multi-use lanes along the beach that we ride -- 

I understand that being a large group as we have become over the years might be a set back to "Spandex-man or Spandex-woman" that are doing Olympic training on a public path -- I have also encountered the same thing a small rides on the stretches between Newport & Huntington Beach which is also a dedicated multi-use path -- What a lot of people don't realize is there is a actual 10mph MAX speed limit posted on the public paths that are shared for obvious reasons -- SAFETY -- If you are traveling that fast you are making it dangerous for EVERYONE on the path -- it is NOT an Olympic training facility & it is meant to be shared by all that are on it -- 

CYCLONE COASTER does get the shout outs on the rides from those riders - but we shout back most the time -- SHARE THE ROAD -- as cyclists you can get a ticket for all the same things as a motor vehicle can -- From running a red light or stop sign - to a DUI -- so just be aware & ride safe out there -- Ride Vintage -- Frank 
*


----------



## Duck (May 13, 2013)

The Helmetheads terrorize our rail trail, as well. They like to scream at citizens as they attempt to run them off the trail. I usually hold up my hand with crossed fingers and loudly proclaim "NOHOMO" as they pass. Frickin' spandex sissies...


----------



## vincev (May 13, 2013)

I got passed on the left by a jogger once!


----------



## videoranger (May 13, 2013)

vincev said:


> I got passed on the left by a jogger once!




That happened to me too, but that girl sure was fast! My take on the subject is that trails systems are for a wide variety of use including dogs and kids etc. and people really need to consider safety above all else when other folks are using the trail. If amatuer racers want to pour it on they can get their lazy behinds out in the very early morning hours when the trails are clear. Prime time is family hour. It all comes down to a person's character and how they consider others over themselves. Us fat tire riders are just a bunch of folks that appreciate the quality of the ride over the speed of the bike. The morons of the trails sure could use a few good dope slaps when they get there butt pads in a bunch.


----------



## corbettclassics (May 13, 2013)

vincev said:


> I got passed on the left by a jogger once!




Not to sound crazy or anything but ...... don't the cruisers get passed by woman jogging with their baby strollers too!!!

I've never ridden a ballon tire bike as they just seem too slow for me.  I always rode fixed gear for 30 plus years
with groups of 40 or more fast guys.  Something about humming along at top speed!!!!   ( I've never ridden a trail before )
I like fast boats too - compared to paddling a canoe.   But, I will say that, I do love the beauty of "ALL" classic bicycles!


----------



## 1959firearrow (May 13, 2013)

Before I converted my Rat bike to a skip tooth drive If I gave it everything I had I could hit 28.37 mph thanks to a local radar sign that tells you how fast you're going. I'd love to give a roadie a run for the money up to that speed. I've still got the parts to change it back!


----------



## newgirl (May 13, 2013)

My work is about 3 miles away, and it takes me about 10 minutes to ride my fixed gear bike there. So I guess that's about 20 MPH. I never really thought about it before, hm.


----------



## partsguy (May 14, 2013)

1959firearrow said:


> Before I converted my Rat bike to a skip tooth drive If I gave it everything I had I could hit 28.37 mph thanks to a local radar sign that tells you how fast you're going. I'd love to give a roadie a run for the money up to that speed. I've still got the parts to change it back!




No need for a radar, I've got speedometers!


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 14, 2013)

The issue with the multi use trails and speed is that you get a very random array of people and some pretty erratic behavior there. It ranges from walkers who can't walk straight along to people with purse rat dogs, to a roller blader who has a bleached mullet, no shirt, and flexes his arm muscles in poses as he blades along. You could be hauling along at 25 or 30 mph and come around a blind corner on somebody standing still in the lane just looking at their smart phone. You have to be really careful on the trails when they get busy.


----------



## bricycle (May 14, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Dear Lord-
> Please get rid of all the jerks in the world, so the rest of us can live happy, contented lives.
> P.S. Sooner rather than later would be nice




He's probably busy with more important stuff like messing with Obama...


----------



## BrentP (May 14, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> Italian team in _"Breaking Away"_...




I loved that movie.


----------



## 1959firearrow (May 14, 2013)

classicfan1 said:


> No need for a radar, I've got speedometers!




I've thought about getting one before but have only seen a couple I liked and they sold quickly. They were oddballs too. I realize now I should have saved some pics.


----------



## sam (May 15, 2013)

If you can catch them loading or unloading their bike at their car---just kindly remind them of how much their bikes cost and what they will look like if tangled up with a bombproof cruzer and do be carful when passing kids--cause they will not pay for your bike!


----------



## BrentP (May 15, 2013)

SirMike1983 said:


> The issue with the multi use trails and speed is that you get a very random array of people and some pretty erratic behavior there. It ranges from walkers who can't walk straight along to people with purse rat dogs, to a roller blader who has a bleached mullet, no shirt, and flexes his arm muscles in poses as he blades along. You could be hauling along at 25 or 30 mph and come around a blind corner on somebody standing still in the lane just looking at their smart phone. You have to be really careful on the trails when they get busy.




Completely agree... I still race and I never ride on paths; it's far too dangerous for me and for everyone else.  Racers and sport cyclists shouldn't be on pathways period, if they're riding fast.


----------



## Boris (May 15, 2013)

BrentP said:


> Completely agree... I still race and I never ride on paths; it's far too dangerous for me and for everyone else.  Racers and sport cyclists shouldn't be on pathways period, if they're riding fast.




Why, I've heard tell of the kind of language thet yer usin' hyar. I b'leve they calls it common sense.


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 15, 2013)

corbettclassics said:


> Not to sound crazy or anything but ...... don't the cruisers get passed by woman jogging with their baby strollers too!!!
> 
> I've never ridden a ballon tire bike as they just seem too slow for me.  I always rode fixed gear for 30 plus years
> with groups of 40 or more fast guys.  Something about humming along at top speed!!!!   ( I've never ridden a trail before )
> I like fast boats too - compared to paddling a canoe.   But, I will say that, I do love the beauty of "ALL" classic bicycles!




I weigh 250 at 5'7-8" and I ride a ROLL FAST and I SCHWINN. No reason NOT to boogie for me.


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 15, 2013)

PS I'm going to the STORE, not Mt. Lassen...if I were going to Lassen anyway I wouldn't go fast because it's too darn nice.


----------



## vincev (May 15, 2013)

2 years ago we put on a family ride.There was no need for speed,just a casual ride.One guy played TDF and hit a little 7 yr old girl riding with her family. No common sense with some people.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 15, 2013)

vincev said:


> 2 years ago we put on a family ride.There was no need for speed,just a casual ride.One guy played TDF and hit a little 7 yr old girl riding with her family. No common sense with some people.




Its the same poop with the hipster fixie contingent... " yeah look at me I'm soooo hip im copying everybody else" Like the damn vespa squads all primer black looking like a bad mad max spin offs... There twas my rant.. Grew up most my years in Portland, and I always remember going out to someplaces and the vespa crew would have their bikes lined up like it was the hells angels club house.. Always silly heads when you would try to ask about or talk about older real motorcycles... Then came the new wave of fixie peeps..even worse a holes then the vespa guys.. I like all bikes I do, but seriously get off your arrogant high horse BS with these bikes!.. Who cares, especially to the newer members of the fixie crews!.. Great you have to stop with your legs cause its more organic ...bet thats fun going 30 and a car pulls out.. Oh wait, you didn't think that stop signage applied to you, so its the cars fault... Thats all I hear all the time .. Come zooming through lights and you wonder why you get ran over, but alas.. Its ALWAYS the cars fault... Always rude and judgmental of everything.. To The idiots that blocked traffic in yer half assed attempt at critical mass in San Diego, I wish the cops would have ran you over. You give ALL bicyclists a bad name with the vandalism of peoples property as you ride in circles acting like fools down the street. Now go home and give your girlfriend her pants back... Can't figure how most of you ride or walk in those things and honestly i feel bad fer yer gf cause yeah gotta wonder... Where did it go?..


----------



## newgirl (May 15, 2013)

Don't hold back, fatbar.  

The critical mass rides in my town fell apart about 5 years ago, due to cyclist/motorist antagonism. There are silly heads on both sides, for sure. CM just got resurrected last summer and it seems to be going well. Nobody is being a jerk, yet. Hopefully it will stay that way.

This is a different story than getting run over by racers on rec paths, though.


----------



## Terry66 (May 16, 2013)

Dayton has a monthly ride called Courteous Mass, which is the opposite of a critical mass. The idea with the Dayton ride is to promote safe cycling downtown. It's designed to work with new cyclist to show them the right way to ride in the urban jungle and also to get the downtown area used to more cyclist being around....Cruisers, mountain bikes, unicycles, spandex, hipsters...it's all good...just pedal


----------

